# Study & immigrating to Australia



## SurbhiS (Feb 26, 2017)

Guys, I am looking forward to PR in Australia. I have done BA in psychology & Mba (distance learning) from Symbisos (SCDL). I am currently working as BA from last 4.5 years. I wanted to check scope of attaining PR & getting in Job there. Also, what will be best suited role for me there? Kindly advice.

Also, I am thinking doing MBA from australia. But they so expensive, please advice best suited options. Also, will I land a job post doing my MBA?


----------



## melz (Mar 19, 2017)

Are you already in Australia? By any chance, are you looking to stay and live in Melbourne but having trouble in with your student visa. Also, if you're looking to find an affordable University or college or even other alternatives. Please do contact me  
Because, if you're already in Melbourne, Australia, I can introduce you to someone who can give you and assist you regardless of your nationality


----------



## melz (Mar 19, 2017)

are you in Australia at the moment? by any chance are you looking to live in Melbourne. Because if you are in Melbourne and planning to stay for your MBA including giving you choice to an affordable university or other alternatives and residency. I can introduce you to someone who can assist you in this regards. But if you're not here in Melbourne, i doubt I can help with that case


----------

